# How will you celebrate when you reach goal weight?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I need ideas. How will you celebrate reaching goal weight?

What I really *want* to do is to fly "home" and run the Music City Half Marathon in April to celebrate goal weight. I should be there by then if all continues to go well. But that would be horribly expensive, so I don't know if I can pull it off. 

So I am looking for other ideas. I like the idea of doing a race to celebrate... maybe I could set up my own little 5k for me and my local friends? The weather is still a bit iffy in April though.

What do you plan to do to celebrate when you reach goal weight?

Thanks,

Cindyc.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

What a neat topic!

I think you should try to do the marathon if that's what you really want. To reach your goal is such a huge accomplishment.

My goal seems so far away that I haven't really thought about it. Maybe have some photos taken...it's been years since I've sat for pictures.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

FrodoLass said:


> What a neat topic!
> 
> I think you should try to do the marathon if that's what you really want. To reach your goal is such a huge accomplishment.
> 
> My goal seems so far away that I haven't really thought about it. Maybe have some photos taken...it's been years since I've sat for pictures.


=0) It'll happen for you! I think being able to see yourself, (who you want to be when the transformation is complete) can be really motivating in the journey, ya know? By April, mine will have been a 2 year (plus a little) voyage since I "got serious" about this. =0) Worth. Every. Minute. 

Pictures are a good idea! I think you could take some now AND take some then so you can show yourself how much you have changed!

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I didn't really do anything special. Looking back I wish I had. 

Cindy that would be awesome. A once in a life time thing. You said you would like to fly home, where is home. 

I did a 15K walk once years ago and it was wonderful.

FrodoLass, pictures would be good and maybe some new clothes. I've gotten rid of all my fat clothes except one pair of pants. It is amazing every time I look at them.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Eat a banana split. <joking!>

My goal is to lose about 20 pounds for my son's wedding. So I guess I'll celebrate the first of my children getting married & welcoming his wonderful wife. 

I really havn't thought about anything after April 28th, my goal will (hopefully) be fulfilled. 

Not a lot of enthusiasm there I guess for keeping up this crazy pace I've set for myself.
Still havn't budged on the scale.

HF


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

I will be buying a truly litle black dress!!! Lol, our at least little for me... I should be a 6 at goal, Im an right now.... So close!!


----------

